# Great Sunday in the smoke!!



## Puff1 (Jun 25, 2006)

Smoked some first time BB's, rubbed with Wolfe rub, smoked over Hickory& pear wood. I did the 211 method, they came out great! ya' gotta' love summer, I had a half bag of lump left, I was worried it wouldn't be enough, I think I used 2 lbs. if that :grin: 
Awesome weather(80 & sunshine :happyd: )
Awesome eats, and a pic of my daughters new friend, a butterfly, the thing wouldn't leave her alone!

Today, life is good :grin:
 :beach:


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 25, 2006)

Outstanding Puff   =D> .  My wife wants to know what kind of green dish you made. I could not enlarge the pic.  It all looks good.


----------



## Griff (Jun 25, 2006)

Looks good Puff.

Griff


----------



## chris1237 (Jun 25, 2006)

Looks good puff! =D> Been busy here have not had much time to fire up the judge. Hopefully sometime around the 4th Ill be able to fire up the pit.

Chris


----------



## Finney (Jun 25, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Outstanding Puff   =D> .  *My wife wants to know what kind of green dish you made.* I could not enlarge the pic.  It all looks good.


Looks like a broccoli salad.  But as you said... you can't enlarge the pic. :-X


----------



## WalterSC (Jun 25, 2006)

> "Puff"Smoked some first time BB's, rubbed with Wolfe rub, smoked over Hickory& pear wood. I did the 211 method, they came out great! ya' gotta' love summer, I had a half bag of lump left, I was worried it wouldn't be enough, I think I used 2 lbs. if that :grin:
> Awesome weather(80 & sunshine :happyd: )
> Awesome eats, and a pic of my daughters new friend, a butterfly, the thing wouldn't leave her alone!
> 
> ...



WAY TO GO PUFF , brother that looked great . Sad to say my smoker is being repaired seesm there is  hole in the bottom on the barrel so wont be using it till it gets back and my friend is pretty back up ahh well. So its back to the gas grill for awhile will take some pics using that !


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 25, 2006)

It's broccoli salad, the recipe is posted in the appetizer-sides section.
Can't enlarge the pics???
I guess i'll have to go back to the slideshows


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2006)

Well, with those tiny ass pics, I can't tell for sure, but they don't look done to me..


----------



## Finney (Jun 25, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> It's broccoli salad, the recipe is posted in the appetizer-sides section.
> Can't enlarge the pics???
> *I guess i'll have to go back to the slideshows *



 :ack:


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 25, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Well, with those tiny ass pics, I can't tell for sure, but they don't look done to me..


I thought you weren't speaking to me  

I don't like to brag.....but they were very good, on the egde of fallin' off the bone :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 25, 2006)

How's this?
http://img234.imageshack.us/my.php?imag ... 7882fs.jpg
http://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?imag ... 7892hc.jpg
If you want me to show you one with a bite taken out.....sorry all gone :-(


----------



## cleglue (Jun 25, 2006)

Looks really good Puf.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 25, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> looks great puff.  i bet they tasted awesome.  was that sweet baby rays sauce i saw in the background?  i love that stuff.


Yep, SBR's, that's all I use on ribs :grin:


----------



## txpgapro (Jun 25, 2006)

The happy face on that beautiful little girl says it all - Daddy can BBQ!  :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice job Puff! All looked good!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 26, 2006)

Looks good Puff!
SBR kicks serious ass. You ever cut it with anything?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 26, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Looks good Puff!
> SBR kicks serious ass. You ever cut it with anything?



I have with AC Vinegar for chicken, it's very good combo!


----------



## john pen (Jun 26, 2006)

good looking grub and a cutie for a daughter...must have a good looking milkman !!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 26, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I usually use Apple juice and *hot sauce*.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 26, 2006)

Ya gotta love a Sunday spent with smoke and a good looking little girl.  Way to go Puff.  We had so much rain here I startd to put pontoons on my new shed.


----------



## cflatt (Jun 26, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Ya gotta love a Sunday spent with smoke and a good looking little girl.  Way to go Puff.  We had so much rain here I startd to put pontoons on my new shed.



I know tha feeling, we're looking for some gopher wood here  :grin:


----------



## wittdog (Jun 26, 2006)

Looks great Puff... =P~


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 26, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried that , it was very good :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 26, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Ya gotta love a Sunday spent with smoke and a good looking little girl.  Way to go Puff.  We had so much rain here I startd to put pontoons on my new shed.



Bill, your starting to scare me! [-X


----------

